# curious about Australien culture...



## Denny (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone!

(I´ll try my best in english because I´m from sweden!

I am curious of what you Australiens do to have fun on youre spare time? For example what kind of humoure do you like? What are the most popular standupp komediens, live-artists, Tv-shows etc...


----------



## SunshineGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh where do I start?
Other than beating scores on Wii Sports Resort, I love to go for walks and kick the ball around at the local footy field. I love to see movies and go to a particular over 28s club on Saturday nights (once a month). I try to catch up with friends and read books that seem to sit on my book shelf for awhile. I love trivia on Thursday nights. 

I like comedy shows and try to see a live act once in a while.

My fave tv show (Sea Patrol) is not on @ the moment so I tune into the news, watch some shows while cleaning/cooking like 2 and a half men.

Tonight I am going to see NEW MOON premiere at midnight (wish me luck staying up!)


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

New moon seems interesting... well, I do like 2 and a half men but I fancy Kings of Queens more than it, both are funny stuffs... have you tried hanging out in the pub? grab a pint or two and surely you will enjoy the beer and the company of merry people...


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

O.K, now im not aussie... but one thing i have noticed about australian humour is that, well, aussies themselves are really funny. There are some great, hilarious aussie movies, and they are well able to poke fun at their own culture....

but...

I have a feeling someone is going to jump down my throat..... this is my opinion and not an attack on australians, just sayin....

the comedy shows on t.v suck. really, really, REALLY not funny. Which is sad really because it hardlly reflects the true humour of australia. Dunno what it is, but 90% of the shows that try to be funny are not..... two of the most noteable in my opinion: "thank god you're here" (i seriously cringed just now just by thinking about it) and "before the game" with pete hellier and huegsy (i know its not meant to be a comedy show per say, but i almost wish they cried throughout the whole thing rather than make one more ridiculous attempt at humour).

I just think aussies are funny people and could do a lot better when it comes to TV comedy.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sunshine Girl gives an indication that spare time/entertainment can vary a bit and that is very true depending on where people live and then their age too.

Daylight saving in the southern states gives people quite a long evening, not quite like the Summer endless days of the artic but still plenty of time to be outdoors for sports, walks, gardening, young louts out and about up to no good.
Beaches are very popular during the long hot summers and hence a high extent of Skin Cancers.

We even have some of our main winter professional outdoor sports games played at nights under lights too.

You'll find that younger people can be in to sports and/or out at nights for drinks/partying and as people age, they probably tend to heading out for perhaps dining sometimes, seeing a show or a film and spending a lot of time home with families apart from the diehard hardcore pub drinkers who help prop up bars for longer than they probably should.

Getting DVDs out to watch movies at home is very popular
And quite a few Aussie made TV series are pretty good with some of our own police shows, a new one with a Muslim police officer, called EastWest101 is very good, our version of The Eagle you could nearly say.
Re:


> two of the most noteable in my opinion: "thank god you're here" (i seriously cringed just now just by thinking about it) and "before the game" with pete hellier and huegsy (i know its not meant to be a comedy show per say, but i almost wish they cried throughout the whole thing rather than make one more ridiculous attempt at humour).


It seems I've been fortunate to miss those and I think it takes a certain type of people to be able to do humour well on tele, perhaps our Aussie humour more spontaneous and hard to script but there have been some classical bits and pieces along the way.
If anybody ever ses a DVS of On Your Selection - get it for endless laughs.
I remeber one of Australia's best ecer efforts was only a pilot program never extended and not on DVD but 13 episodes of Barlie Charlie, bloody terrific.

I prefer more the drama and mystery/crime type shows myself and the English do some great ones, again an older onr called Danger UXB a classic, Silent Witness, Spooks and Blood on the Wire all great shows and some great comedy ones too, Steptoe and Son, Some Mothers Do Have Them all great shows.
And then staying at home and learning all about the rest of the planet via documentaries is good value too, but more the kind of stuff gfor young students or older people.


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

Australian citizens are sports lovers. Many of them go out to watch big sports events and games like soccer, rugby, hockey and cricket. There are also a lot of recreation that you can turn to once you get bored like fishing, sailing and many more.


----------



## Denny (Nov 14, 2009)

dexternicholson said:


> New moon seems interesting... well, I do like 2 and a half men but I fancy Kings of Queens more than it, both are funny stuffs... have you tried hanging out in the pub? grab a pint or two and surely you will enjoy the beer and the company of merry people...


I don´t live in Australia. I live in Sweden but It would be fun to come over to Australia. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Denny (Nov 14, 2009)

Wanderer said:


> It seems I've been fortunate to miss those and I think it takes a certain type of people to be able to do humour well on tele, perhaps our Aussie humour more spontaneous and hard to script but there have been some classical bits and pieces along the way.
> If anybody ever ses a DVS of On Your Selection - get it for endless laughs.
> I remeber one of Australia's best ecer efforts was only a pilot program never extended and not on DVD but 13 episodes of Barlie Charlie, bloody terrific.


Great thanks! Im also doing a research on Aussie humour of what you people laugh att. What i learned is that Aussies like "black humour" to make jokes about anything. I read it in this link: Australian humour - Australia's Culture Portal


----------



## Denny (Nov 14, 2009)

I also wonder about when Aussies eat "chips" on your freetime? (I´m doing a projekt about chips in case you wonder.. I just talked to a freind of mine who lives in Australia and he said that you dont eat chips when your out drinking and partying. It´s very commin in Sweden thoe. I wonder when you Aussies prefure to eat chips? Is it with your freinds/family att home for a TV-evening, with comedys and films on Fridays,weekends/Middle of the week after work. And i wonder About chips on Australia day, January 26?

Sorry if it´s many detailed questions but it would be a great help to satisfy my research.


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

patricia23 said:


> Australian citizens are sports lovers. Many of them go out to watch big sports events and games like soccer, rugby, hockey and cricket. There are also a lot of recreation that you can turn to once you get bored like fishing, sailing and many more.


All of these makes me want to go to Australia right now. If I were to go to Australia for a vacation and you were my Australian friend, where will you take me?  Well Its not like a date or something.


----------



## byron (Jan 3, 2010)

I find Australia nicer than the uk as the culture is better. ie the kids in my daughters ozzie class are not as advanced and worldly as the kids in her old UK class. I find the auzzies laws on speeding and driving awesomely strict, I find australia friendlier and on the whole healthier. Everyone seems to be less anaemic than than people in the UK


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Denny said:


> I also wonder about when Aussies eat "chips" on your freetime? (I´m doing a projekt about chips in case you wonder.. I just talked to a freind of mine who lives in Australia and he said that you dont eat chips when your out drinking and partying. It´s very commin in Sweden thoe. I wonder when you Aussies prefure to eat chips? Is it with your freinds/family att home for a TV-evening, with comedys and films on Fridays,weekends/Middle of the week after work. And i wonder About chips on Australia day, January 26?
> 
> Sorry if it´s many detailed questions but it would be a great help to satisfy my research.


There's two kind of chips Denny, [well many varieties of the second type actually].
First of there's the Fish and Chips kind that the english would claim some ownership to, though here in Oz. a lot of Meditteranean origin folk run fish and chip shops, a favourite for Friday night and all nights actually take away meal where you can get all kinds of seafood, grilled or deepfried with batter or crumbs, supplemented by deep fried chip potatoes, finger type lengths of potatoe and fries as MacDonalds call them but theirs are much skinnier.

Then half way between that and what's in the pubs, you have Potato wedges and they are like a bigger slice of potato, the skin still on and also deep fried or baked and usually seved in a bowl with sour cream with some Chilli sauce and/or quacamole [ an avocado based sauce], and they're something of a snack that you might order when having a beer, and a version of those is skins, more skin than potatoes and so they tend to be crunchier.

The Chips you may be referring to are of the packet variety, very thin slices, plain or crinkle cut and they come in many different flavours but it's more the oil and salt that make them moorish and pubs usually have them for purchase along with beer/peanuts and cashews to nibble on.
Some pubs with a happy hour or two will on occasion put on finger food which could be pieces of battered seafood, small pastries and even mini hotdogs [little boys] or dimsims and that kind of stuff.
But yes, munching on the packet variety of chips at home is something that often gets done and a great simple party food addition.

Australia Day, if someone is going to be doing something special with family/friends it'll likely be a BBQ, may a day out to the beach or for a picnic by a lake/river and always an international cricket match on [usually Adleaide] and then the Australian Open Tennis as well [ not too many Swedes in competition at the moment].


----------



## Alena (Feb 18, 2010)

byron said:


> I find Australia nicer than the uk as the culture is better. ie the kids in my daughters ozzie class are not as advanced and worldly as the kids in her old UK class. I find the auzzies laws on speeding and driving awesomely strict, I find australia friendlier and on the whole healthier. Everyone seems to be less anaemic than than people in the UK


I`m pretty surprised. But thank you for your opinion!


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2010)

yes australiens they are just out of this world..!!


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2010)

I am australian and i only ever eat hot chips when i watch the footy! I think I can speak for most other australians when i say that. Hope that helps


----------

